# SB-800 Speedlight-Canon Equivalent?



## PhilGarber (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all,

What is a Canon equivalent to the Nikon SB-800 Speedlight? 							 						                         



Thanks,

Phil,



* 
*


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 27, 2009)

550ex, 580ex, 580ex II...


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't think they had one, using nikon myself.:lmao: H


----------



## PhilGarber (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Joves (Jan 27, 2009)

Flash Harry said:


> I didn't think they had one, using nikon myself.:lmao: H


 Now that Id like to see.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 27, 2009)

Does the SB-800 support optical slave, wherein the Canon line does not? I'm just playing with the IR trigger for now.

-Shea


----------

